# Online dealers that sell jamaican field crickets



## bugmankeith (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm looking for sites online that ship them live.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 1, 2014)

Why this species?

  Gryllus grows slowly, so people tend to prefer selling the quicker growing species.


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 1, 2014)

For its large size, ability to deal with temp changes better, and the fact we can't buy locusts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## klawfran3 (Nov 2, 2014)

These guys are extremely aggressive, I hope you know that. Apparently their bites can draw blood, and according to one account I found they actively seeked out someone's reptiles to bite them. I wouldn't trust these around my spiders any day. why not try roaches?


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 2, 2014)

I understand, anyone know a place that sells?


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 3, 2014)

Ive been culturing Gryllus lineaticeps for a while, and they're pretty much the most attractive of all field cricket species, IMO 

  The problem with field crickets, is most people house them incorrectly.  Field crickets are burrowers, and most people house them like they do A. domestica, which triggers aggressive behavior and cannibalism.  I kept losing them left and right, ending up with one single fat pinhead, until I decided to give them 5 inches of substrate, or so.  However cannibalism still happened, despite food and moisture..    If you get your hands on them, good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 10, 2014)

There's a pet store here in the Austin tx area that used to order them from somewhere in California but I haven't seen them in that pet store in a long time.  Do you want to buy some or just curious if anybody is selling them?  I really liked those things, the centipedes, Ts and scorpions over here never had a problem with those.  They do have stronger jaws but I think there was some propaganda by domestica sellers, a smear campaign against those Jamaican crickets.  If you didn't take the uneaten ones out they would sometimes attack molting inverts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 11, 2014)

gryllus can deliver a painful little nip, however I've yet to be bitten by one.  Now jerusalem crickets, on the other hand..


----------



## bassfanatick (Nov 8, 2016)

Smokehound714 said:


> gryllus can deliver a painful little nip, however I've yet to be bitten by one.  Now jerusalem crickets, on the other hand..





Smokehound714 said:


> Ive been culturing Gryllus lineaticeps for a while, and they're pretty much the most attractive of all field cricket species, IMO
> 
> The problem with field crickets, is most people house them incorrectly.  Field crickets are burrowers, and most people house them like they do A. domestica, which triggers aggressive behavior and cannibalism.  I kept losing them left and right, ending up with one single fat pinhead, until I decided to give them 5 inches of substrate, or so.  However cannibalism still happened, despite food and moisture..    If you get your hands on them, good luck!


I would love to get some to keep as pet, right now I just got some house crickets, please pm me.


----------



## Crickets gone crazy (May 20, 2017)

I would like some as pets as well. Please if any of you know where I can get some please let me know. Thanks,
Crickets gone Crazy


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 20, 2017)

Holy necromancy Batman! They used to sell this species(Gryllus assimilis) during"The Great Cricket Plague" as a replacement for the domestic house cricket, however this species proved to be highly aggressive and implicated in the deaths of several pets. Plus shipping them to some states is illegal.

Fortunately "The Great Cricket Plague" was resolved and house crickets are now widely available again. And Gryllus assimilis is now generally just a bad memory, However from time to time they show up randomly.

Also learn to use Google, one of the first search terms was Jamaican field crickets for sale.


----------



## Crickets gone crazy (May 20, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> Holy necromancy Batman! They used to sell this species during"The Great Cricket Plague" as a replacement for the domestic house cricket, however this species proved to be highly aggressive and implicated in the deaths of several pets. Plus shipping them to some states is illegal.
> 
> Fortunately "The Great Cricket Plague" was resolved and house crickets are now widely available again.


Oh.. I had no idea they where illegal to ship here. Bummer. I'm doing an exparment with my crickets. I have house, Field, and banded crickets together. Already  successfully bred house and three diffrent kinds of  field cricket together. I just got my banded crickets in the mail. My  experiment has to do with what color and what kind of genes will pop out in the offspring.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 22, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> Fortunately "The Great Cricket Plague" was resolved and house crickets are now widely available again.


I didn't know it was resolved.  How did they resolve it?


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 22, 2017)

Introvertebrate said:


> I didn't know it was resolved.  How did they resolve it?


Through effective sterilization measures along with breeding uninfected or crickets that were resistant but cricket production is back to normal.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 23, 2017)

Tleilaxu said:


> Through effective sterilization measures along with breeding uninfected or crickets that were resistant but cricket production is back to normal.


Awesome.


----------



## Dabugboi (Apr 25, 2020)

Crickets gone crazy said:


> Oh.. I had no idea they where illegal to ship here. Bummer. I'm doing an exparment with my crickets. I have house, Field, and banded crickets together. Already  successfully bred house and three diffrent kinds of  field cricket together. I just got my banded crickets in the mail. My  experiment has to do with what color and what kind of genes will pop out in the offspring.


Banded crickets, field crickets, and house crickets are all in different genera and i believe field crickets are in a different family to house crickets and banded crickets. I doubt they will hybridise.


----------

